# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Trying to choose a spa

## LordBug

We're a couple of months away from being able to buy ourselves a spa, so it's as good a time as any to try to work out what's good and what's not. But from the friends & family that we've talked to so far, well, it's not making it easy. The advice thus far is perfectly balanced for pretty much everything. 
The main things that I could really do with some advice on are: 
Ozone filter. Yay or nay? Do they work, or is it just worthwhile having less of a chemical smell when you jump out? 
New or second hand? I'm leaning a lot towards new, so's the missus, but it never hurts to have a few more opinions on this one. 
Gas or electricity? The big one. Gas is speedy, but costs a lot to setup if the spa doesn't come with it, not to mention when the heater packs it in. Electricity is slow, but you can leave it running 24/7 at a cheap rate, supposedly. The sales rep claimed that you can run a 24/7 spa (pumping & low heat) for $1/day or something unbelievable like that. I'd really like some confirmation on that number. 
Any particular brand to go for? We've had a nosey poke in a Just Spas shop, haven't gotten around to any of the others yet.  
Is there anything important I've missed? Considering how pricey these buggers are, we want to get the best bang for our buck. And if we get 18 years out of it like our friends, we'll be stoked  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------


## dazzler

Hi  
I love spas.  IMO you REALLY get what you pay for.  Hotsprings IMO are about the best I have seen.  You will see some with thousands of jets with most just blowing air (room temp) which makes the water cool off quick and having cold air up ya butt is not my thing....Far better off having jets that blow hot water than bubbles of cold. 
There are a lot of 'value' models coming on the market and if you can i would steer clear of them.  We had one (bigger, more jets and features etc for less money than a smaller hotspring model) and werent overly happy. 
Our next one will be the best we can get, even if its a little smaller and have to save up more.

----------


## China

I have heritage 5 person spa it is a recliner model, it has both water jets and air jets you can use either one or both together it has a 24 hour pump and ozone, ozone cuts your chemical costs signifcantly. $1 a day is about right, but you have to remember that is when it is just sitting and not being used, while in use you have a 1000 w pump runing I estimate it costs me about $120 per quarter. The 24 hour pump design is by far the most econmic, heat from the pump goes back into keeping the temperature leval constant, I chose Heritage because of their superior construction. Iwould not hesitate in purchasing another heritage I am very happy with it puus they have exelent after sales service. _I have no affiliation with heritage spas_

----------


## kevvy

I have been researching for spa for 4 years already, I was planning to buy brand new spa. The problem is my budget very tight so I just bought second hand Arctic Spa ( Tundra model ), the spa been delivered to my backyard last week, it not connected yet. 
I will have to prepare the site for spa first before connect and running. 
I hope I pick the right decision as this spa is only 4 years old, shown mfg date stamped on compliance plate. 
Don't buy the cheap spa from ebay which is not approved for Australia electrical requirement and cause warranty and spare parts issue down the track.

----------


## LordBug

Whoops, I forgot about this thread!  :Doh:  
Thanks for your input guys, it's really helpful. Especially finding out that the rep wasn't pulling my leg about the energy consumption, I reckon that's sold it for us (We'd use it so often that having it warm when we get home would be a lot better than having to wait half to a full hour before it heats up, if on gas). 
Had a look, and all the spas suggested aren't easily available in Metro Perth. Bloody WA!  :Tongue:  
Thanks for the tip about the air blower dazzler, I'd forgotten about that annoyance, especially how it cools down a spa really quick too. I reckon I'll be making a trip to the local showrooms soon, to find out who's got what we want. You beauty!  :Biggrin:

----------

